# some mold in my wine



## palomewok

I recently found some mold on the top of my wine on one carboy (5 gal). Its a cab. that i am bulk aging since sept. Im afraid that wine is ruined. its acutally some round mold signals on the surface. I tried to put as much wine until very close to the airlock, but withpout touching it. (1.5 inch at the most distance) What can I do? i have reracked it several times , Can i rerack it again and put some more metabisulfite? how can i prevent this from happenning to the other carboys? (3 more).


----------



## Wade E

You need to have it topped up and sulfited properly! When was the last time you sulfited it? IMO, if you are going to bulk age a wine you should have the equipment to test sulfites! As for the wine that has old in it I would carefully rack this batch leaving behind all the mold and sulfite it hard at this point, maybe 1/2 tsp per 6 gallons.


----------



## Sirs

is the wine low on alcohol??


----------



## mmadmikes1

My thoughts too ,Sir. A finished wine, in bulk aging,should have a high enough ABV to prevent mold. Something is wrong here


----------



## Sirs

even if low on sulphates at 12 or higher abv that should be enough to keep mold out of the wine


----------



## djrockinsteve

Again are you sure it's mold? Ocassionally I will see some bubbles and other residue that may look like mold but merely be a residue from any oils or pulp that managed to make it all the way thru clearing.

Is your airlock comprimised? Bung? Too much head space etc. Does it smell funky?

Can you remove the matter without disturbing it to the point where it may sink or blend into the wine?

So many questions just food for thought and one more question....can you post a good picture of the stuff.

Let us know and hopefully we can assist you. Hang in there.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Another potential source is a carboy that had mold in it before the batch was started and it's broken loose from the glass and floated to the top. I've seen this happen on used wine bottles I've received; after a good soaking, the moldy bits break loose and float.


----------



## robie

Sometimes the little chunks of sorbate, if not mixed in properly, will float to the surface and eventually spread out to look a little like mold. Could even be dead yeast.

As already asked, did you add sulfites? Did you add sorbate?
Tell us what steps you have done so far and especially what you did after fermentation was completed.

Before you rack, use a turkey baster and suck what looks like mold off and put it and a few table spoons of the wine in a small glass. Leave it for a week or so and see if it actually grows.


----------



## palomewok

*about the mold in my wine*

I will answer to all at once:
I have sulfited properly everytime that i have rerack it (every 3 months avg.) and i have put 1/4 tbsp per 5 gal.
I have tested my sulfites and it seems I am with the normal range:

Merlot three (the one with the most signals): 100 ppm dark blue
70 ppm dark redish
60 ppm similar to sample color.
On the Acid test my readings were under the normal parameters for reds:
TA 6.0 g/L = 0.60%.
pp+ Sulfuric: 3.9 - 4.2
My hydrometer is reading between 0.990 and 1.000 in the 4 carboys. 

I am not sure if it is mold, I opened today and it doesnt smell like it. I have attached a couple of pics for guys to help me.
it smells good actually, like it always have.The air locks are compressed and dry around the neck.
tha carboy was new and sanitized it when i started. here are some pics, thanks guys.


----------



## ibglowin

I hate to say this but....... those look like bacterial colonies. Not good.


----------



## Wade E

That absolutely looks like an infection to me. Are you really putting in 1/4 tbls per 5 gallons or 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons? If using 1/4 tbls every 3 months youre ppm would be much higher meaning your way of testing is off dramatically. And that the ppms would be 3 times higher or more. I wouldnt think any bacteria would be able to live in that environment


----------



## mmadmikes1

At 90 it is dry, not even any sugars to live on and alcohol should have prevented this. I really don't understand what has happened, I want to know if you figure it out


----------



## Wade E

Can yoi tell us your sanitizing strength and method and what you used? We may not be able to fix this one but we can most likel solve how this came about to prevent another on e.


----------



## robie

All our questions might be getting tiresome, but we just have to ask in order to help.

Are you putting in 1/4 tbs of kmeta powder or 1/4 tbs of kmeta sanitizing solution? Of course it should be powder. 1/4 tablespoon of kmeta powder is an awful lot every three months.


----------



## Sirs

looks like bubbles still coming up under


----------



## swilliams1114

*What do I have??*

I have what looks like mold or a cross between crystallization that look like mold.


----------



## swilliams1114

This wine is a petite Vero and is one year old today. Both my bottles have it. One airlock was compromised and the other was not compromised.


----------

